# Perlico



## danole (1 Aug 2006)

Anyone signed up to/been using Perlico ?What're they like to deal with? I decided to give them a try,signed up a few weeks ago, & have since heard nothing!


----------



## Spock (1 Aug 2006)

Theres been lots of discussion on Perlico already - a good starter is this thread. Do a quick search of the entire  forum and you'll find lots more.


----------



## coleen (1 Aug 2006)

i signed up a few weeks ago and was told for 29.99 i would get line rental and all calls  to any land line. I paid for first month direct debit but have not got a bill to see calls listed. I now read in other threads that it is only to other perlico users but i did ask this question and was told it was to any land line . I will have to wait and see.


----------



## Spock (1 Aug 2006)

From section 2.7 of the :



			
				Perlico said:
			
		

> *2.7* Perlico FreeTalk/Freecalls allows Perlico residential members to make free calls to other Perlico Residential Members


I'm assuming it was the telephone package you signed up to (23.99 p/m); it is the broadband package that costs 29.99 p/m....

[edit]The FreeTalk package as mentioned in section 2.7.1 doesn't seem to be available any more - this did offer unlimited local and national calls anytime...[/edit]


----------



## coleen (1 Aug 2006)

i signed up for a 29.99 package with line rental and unlimited calls to any land line not broadband i did not realise it was no longer on offer


----------



## Marcecie (1 Aug 2006)

Colleen,
I also signed up for the 29.99 package in June it was a special offer, I have been connected with them since July so first bill is due mid aug and I have been assured it is the 29.99 package not Perlico to Perlico,


----------



## Marcecie (12 Aug 2006)

I see on the perlico web site today that the €29.99 offer is back on again, ie; landline and all calls to landlines for €29.99 per month


----------



## Marcecie (18 Aug 2006)

coleen said:


> i signed up a few weeks ago and was told for 29.99 i would get line rental and all calls  to any land line. I paid for first month direct debit but have not got a bill to see calls listed. I now read in other threads that it is only to other perlico users but i did ask this question and was told it was to any land line . I will have to wait and see.



got my first bill today from Perlico for the 29.99 package and yes it was as advertised all landline calls and line rental for month of july cost 29.99


----------



## Jister (21 Aug 2006)

I got my Perlico bill recently and it was 29.99 for all the landline calls, any time of the day. They charged me 1.15 I think for the call answering service on top of this.


----------



## 2441 (25 Sep 2006)

Be careful if you opt for the Broadband Lite package - been stung badly.

Apparently you need to switch off the modem when not using broadband - may sound normal for some, but from someone within the industry all I can say is it's the equivalent of having to switch off your cellphone when not on a call.

Sod's law is you'll forget to switch off some night and only notice when you get home next evening - that's your 20 hours gone. And if you've used 20 in the month already every extra minute is at a rate which would put net-cafe's to shame.

Unless taking telephone only, Perlico seems to be a simple case of 'if it appears too good to be true.......'


----------



## huskerdu (25 Sep 2006)

I recently got Perlico Broadband lite, and was annoyed to discover, in my first bill yesterday that I have ben charged for unlimited broadband. 
As it happens, I had used far more than 20 hours in the month, 
so probably owe them EUR20 anyway. 

As a result, I didn't get to check the following statement in the documentation which arived from Perlico, but anyone who has been stung should check this out

"To minimise costs to customers using broadband packages with a limited number of hours included, the router swithces itself off after a few minutes activity.


----------



## Scipio (18 Oct 2006)

STAY AWAY FROM PERLICO - THEY ARE A DANGER TO MENTAL HEALTH.  I was promised wireless broadband over 5 months ago.  I still don't have it, yet they have billed me as if they have provided the service I ordered.  I have lost count of the hours I have spent trying to rectify this situation.  All attempts and contacts have failed (including those made to COMREG).  Next stop probably the Small Claims Court.  YOU'VE BEEN WARNED - STAY AWAY.


----------



## c1aro (18 Oct 2006)

Hi 

I switched to Perlico in late August - the €29.99 package (unlimited local and national) and the €19.99 pm Broadband.  Got switched over when they said, got broadband connected when they said, got the router when they said, got my bill when they said.  So far so good.  But on hearing the Joe Duffy show earlier in the week and some of the posts above wondering when things will start to go wrong.  Only problem I have had is logging on to my account on their site to check how my downloads are going.


----------

